# my next aquarium



## dave b (Apr 8, 2007)

check this out. its huge.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=586


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 8, 2007)

wow! that is impressive, thanks


----------



## Marco (Apr 8, 2007)

that is huge!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

The bigget I had seen before that was a friend of mine who owned a plastic company. It was about 10' wide b 8' tall x 3' deep. and not as nice. Thanx for the lead.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 9, 2007)

Dave, a friend of mine did something like this in his garage in Huber Heights. He installed a pool filter. It was impressive like this one. He good grow some really large fish. He died a few years back.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 9, 2007)

I think fish people are really missing out by not keeping some big fish in pools. Indoor pools or ponds would be easy to build compared to a glass tank. The freshwater stingrays and large catfish are most beautiful when viewed from above, like koi. 

Imagine a pond in your basement with stingrays and shovelnose cats and landscaped with a jungle of orchids. Heck why put it in the basement, sounds like a great living room to me. No more low humidity. :clap:


----------



## Bolero (Apr 11, 2007)

The is an uber fish tank.......it's just amazing.

Can you imagine that we just empty the water out and grow orchids in there. It could look like a jungle paradise.......lol.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2007)

Bolero said:


> The is an uber fish tank.......it's just amazing.
> 
> Can you imagine that we just empty the water out and grow orchids in there. It could look like a jungle paradise.......lol.



Theoretically, you could build up the sides and grow water loving orchids, disas, phrags, etc.:clap:


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 11, 2007)

If my house were bigger Lance, I would have a lot of what you describe.


----------



## woola (Apr 11, 2007)

wow, that is awesome! This is the biggest tank I have right now and I thought it was pretty big. http://www.xfactormm.com/newtank.htm


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 12, 2007)

that's insane & awesome!


----------

